# WTB: 8mm Remington Brass or Ammo



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Anyone have any 8mm Remington Magnum Brass or ammo that they would like to sell?

thanks,


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. Gunnies.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

No brass or ammo but I do have 3 boxes of bullets I would sell or trade.


----------

